# Sippo Lake



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

I went to sippo today and did great. I was the only one on the lake. I dont think anyone even knows about sippo lake here in Canton.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Okay......... you did great, What did you catch. What's the point of reporting if your not going to say what you caught and on what did you catch them on. 

You were sort off better off saying what you caught and on what then where you went.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

I got really nice size blue gills and crappie. We used wax warms in 9ft of water and we got them on every thing and every color we put down the hole.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

wreckdvr2 said:


> I dont think anyone even knows about sippo lake here in Canton.


Until now!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

only place i've ever been where you can catch bass, bluegill, crappie, and huge carp through the same hole. a 10 pound carp ain't fun on 4 pound test.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cool thanks, thanks for the report. 

Liquid, that pond back here is looking tempting for some ice fishing.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I might drill a few holes there tommorow. That place is flooded with gills.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Im going to be there Friday, Sat. night and all day Sunday. I will be in a blue clam shanty, stop by if you come out and say HI.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Take LOTS of bait, youll need it.... and dont forget to take something to take all the fish home with you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was suppose to go ice fishing this weekend but instead going to columbus saturday, hopefully get drunk with Shakedown. I hope it can make it out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish that lake in my kayak. I wouldn't say there are alot of bass but the ones that are there are nice. Lots of carp too.

wreckdvr2, have you ever fished Meyers Lake?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I have Lewzer. I used to be a member of the sportsman's club. The fishing there is pretty good. No weeds anymore (hard to believe I know). Lots of pads though. Big lm bass (4+ pounds) are hard to find. I fished it hard for 4 years and only caught 5-6 that size.

Crappie are HUGE if you can locate them. They're always on the move.

Bluegill are tiny.

sm bass are decent. I caught a 21" about 5 years ago, but that was a freak of nature.

It's all private. No one is allowed to ice fish, including members and home owners. They had a sheriff patrol when I left the club.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

NO I never fished Meyers lake I hear its all private, you have to live on the lake to use the lake. I never go home without lots of fish when I go to sippo, can anyone say that about some of the other lakes around Summit or Stark Co.?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I took an open water dive class at Myers Lake back in 74' and trust me, there was plenty of weeds then. Visibility was less than 1 ft. If ya belong to the sportsmans club or are a resident, you can fish it. Don't fish Sippo much as there isn't any walleye...what I mainly fish for. Once in awhile, I will take one or two of the kids and/or neighbor kids fishing there. Might even take them icing there on this long weekend. They won't last long outside and maybe they'll do better with bluegill there...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

And trust me, weed control (kill) has come along way in 33 years. I grew up fishing Myers Lake and the weeds were all over the place. Things changed They used to run a teen tournament series there, that's where I got hooked on tournament fishing.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Same here! Me and a friend fished one. Came in third place. Now we started the Canton bass anglers.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

sippo lake never really produced much for me besides a couple small bass, a small crappie, gills and a nice catfish. its nice to go there and rent a boat for a couple hours in the summertime, though..its about 10 min away from my place. never even thought of goin ice fishing there. its an 88 acre pond basically - lots of lilly pads all over. 

where did you drill your holes at? 

wonder if icing is any good off the pier they have there? im not sure how safe the ice is anywhere around here with all this snow and warmer weather.

i know when i goto nimisila and turkeyfoot i never left empty handed in open water or on the ice.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

POORMAN I just got off the ice, its about 8pm and I have 103 gills and craps. Ive fished there for about a week now and Ive done great!!! I fish straight out from the bait shop and red house across the lake, closer to the red house. But tonight snow was to deep to walk that far so I tried right between the two. I'll be out there tomorrow afternoon, If you stop out come say Hi.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

oh man sounds like a blast, how deep of water are you fishing? id love to come check it out, what time do you think you will be out? me and my buddy will probably come check out the situation. 

are you having alot of water comming up through your hole and onto the ice or is it still pretty solid out there?


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

yea there was water but it was just the snow. I was in about 9ft of water. I'll be there by noon I have a really really big blue clam and you know where I'll be on the lake. Just look straight out and you'll see me and my buddy. The ice is every bit of 13 inches thick.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

many people been fishing this lake?


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Johnboy, no not many people ice fish there but it's picking up since this posting. I talked to a couple of other guys there last night an they did OK also. This is a lake where once you set up you wouldn't have to move until your done fishing, It's alot of fun there.


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Went out on Sippo today met 2 OGF members there. We didn't have a great day but it was OK, really deep slush made it a really wet and hard walk on the lake. We walked away with 13 nice gills. Going to try it again tomorrow. We fished with Blue and white & orange with wax warms.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, sorry we didnt make it out - im not too hype about walking on that ice after this heatwave and rain...i think im done for the year! good luck to the rest of yall tho


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

yea I think tomorrow is going to be last day. I was looking at my boat today and started to think of what I need to do to it for this spring fishing season. Oh well it'll only take more money to get it ready.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how thick was the ice today? portage was 10+, should be good atleast through the weekend


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Not ice fishing but I love running down to Sippo after work every once and a while and just flipp'in the pads!
Always get plenty heads turn'in too when I'm backing a 19ft Triton into that puddle!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> Always get plenty heads turn'in too when I'm backing a 19ft Triton into that puddle!


Wow, that's some nice boat/trailer work. They don't have a real easy ramp to navigate, especially when the restaurant's crowded and folks are parking in the handicap spots along the side of the building.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

lol thats a good way to put it, "puddle" 
88 acres + 19 foot boat = it takes up the whole lake


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Cull'In, because of you and your 19ft boat you make the rest of use have to use smaller 14ft boats on that lake. But I bet I get in and out faster.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey soap, I haven seen too many posts from u latley. Have u even gotten out on the ice yet?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Wow, that's some nice boat/trailer work. They don't have a real easy ramp to navigate, especially when the restaurant's crowded and folks are parking in the handicap spots along the side of the building.


I don't back down the ramp, it's more of a shimmy.
Actually I drive down and take the truck as far to the right as I can then it's the forward/backward thing a few times 'till I can get the trailer straight down the ramp.

Well worth it at times!


----------



## wreckdvr2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a vexilar in open water out of a boat for Craps.?


----------

